# injection into corpora cavernosa



## lcathey@smsc.org (Jul 29, 2013)

Pt had reaction to Trazodone which caused Severe Priapism for longer than 17hrs.  The procedure code is 54220, but he also did an Epinephrine injection. My first thought was to also use 54235, but it stated injection for erectile dysfunction.  Not sure what to use for the Epinephrine injection, or if we can bill for it. 

Would appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## megmom72@gmail.com (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes you can bill for the injection with 54220 and unlisted HCPCS code J3490. 




Regina McGee,CPC,CPMA


----------

